# Apple Support



## eglockling (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Currently looking for individuals in the Ottawa area that are experienced in Apple support.
Support would include iOS 4 as well as Mac OS X 10.6 in a corporate environment.
The position would be primarily a "service desk" role, but may expand to deployment later on.
Let me know if you are interested or if you have any questions.
Thanks,

E.


----------



## Shelly (Feb 12, 2011)

You could craigslist or try ask on elance or any freelance site.


----------



## z2000000 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does it need to be in Ottawa? Can you do phone or remote support?


----------

